# 24v VR6 Performance Mods



## 24VR6 (Jun 27, 2002)

I picked up my GTI last week and I wave already but 600 miles on it. I got black on black leather, fully loaded. I love the car, and coming from a Honda, I can really appreciate all the low end torque this engine puts out. I will post some pics later. 
Does anyone know companies that are currently manufacturing performance parts for this engine? Since this engine is new us 24valvers have to keep each other informed of new products. Intake's, Exhaust, Manifolds, Forced Induction, Pullies, Cams, Throttle bodies, Chips, etc... Lets hear it!








-bill


----------



## 24VR6 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (24VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and I wave already but 600 miles on it.[HR][/HR]​So much for proof reading.


----------



## 1st v-dub (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (24VR6)*

I'm still pretty new here and I have a 24v also. From what I've heard though z-engineering plans on distributing a supercharger bolt-on in the US (they already have it in europe, so it's just a matter of time).
As far as intake goes I would guess that stuff that fit the 12v would fit the 24v because the overall size and placement of the engine in the compartment hasn't changed. I also think the routing to the airbox is the same but I'm not sure. If I'm wrong, please correct me as I would like to know also. My theory also applies to exhaust.
Cams, chips, etc. will be around shortly. It's just a matter of time. And on a personal note, just enjoy the car stock for a while so you can really feel the difference when the mods start coming. I have 1030 mi on my engine, and it feels like it gets stronger every day. I wouldn't want to do much engine work until I get bored with the feel of the car and the engine is fully broken in. Just my opinion though. 
chris


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (1st v-dub)*

just leave it stock. it's got enough power and the factory would of made it faster/more powerful if it were possible. just drive and enjoy and stop messing with this useless crap. well anyway....i don't know what's out yet but i do know that Mike Potterman at Virtual World, http://www.parts4vws.com, has this car and did a baseline dyno and is now planning what to do with fun parts. i'd talk to him and see how soon he'll have parts from Europe ready to sell. he's a really cool guy and knows his sh!t. as far a Zengineering goes, i'd drive one before laying down any money. i was not impressed and decided against it. my friend bought it, installed it, drove it for a week and then sold it. same complaints. feels like you have 2 flywheels and only feels good from about 6-7k.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (1st v-dub)*

Yeah I would leave it stock also.


[Modified by aliengti, 9:18 PM 6-28-2002]


----------



## whatquality (May 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (1st v-dub)*

Neuspeed already claims to have a chip available for about $200. Don't know anything more about it though.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (whatquality)*

This is not a new engine outside the US... parts should be out already


----------



## 20vcharlie (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (ConfesS4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is not a new engine outside the US... parts should be out already[HR][/HR]​Your sig, its the rear end of a golf, right?


----------



## artim (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (vr6charlie)*

A after thought to things I have done.
Firstly a reply to this question that was placed in the post dont screw around with it. its taken me this long to bite the bullet. After owning several WRX STi's (I live in Australia) and other goodie cars and doing exhaust mods etc I did a back flip. Yep i got a magna flow put on and 
1:actually lost back pressure even though it looked good and the factory item is cumbersome I got it changed. but 2: the drone oh the drone what a head ache
What I am saying is this i have now done 3000 k's and you guys are right the things just keeps opening up and up so leave it be for now and get the proper enjoyment the car deserves. If anything i guess I will go for a body kit and that' it but induction wise etc nahh I now like it the way it is.
it pulls a whole lot harder than first purchased (with 0 k's)
Just my 2 cents worth. 
Hey if there are any guys in Melbourne or sydney who are coming down to melbourne.
1: are there any bora car clubs and 2 : wanna do a bor














a cruise 
justa though

Later


----------



## artim (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (artim)*

oops sorry for th mis informe I have a 2002 V6 4 mo


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (M this 1!)*

sounds like you know mike well, tell him we'd love to see a page or two about the mods he's made and his opinions. I'm getting psyched about the N/A potential of the 24v VR6 and may have to retire the old warhorse in a year or two...


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (24VR6)*

I'd have to agree with the others. Just leave it stock. Check out the other thread where they dynoed a 24v with a CAI and got 179hp at the wheels. That's not that big of an improvement over the stock airbox and until I see some more numbers I'm not going to be spending any money on a CAI. I'd say keep the motor stock and firm up the suspension a bit. 
J


----------



## longshanks (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (JohnnyQuest)*

http://www.drshrick.com
Shrick has cams already, i know some one who got some but i cannot say who.
Wait for GIAC to crack the code, I am sure it will be the best chip out.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (longshanks)*

i was actually kinda kidding about leaving it stock. anyway, if you can get that kind of hp increase at the wheels, you gotta be stoned not to want one. you do know 179 / 0.85 = 210.6 hp at the crank. at the wheel gain of almost 11hp is WAY worth it. once you get the chip and exhaust and both ends (intake,exhaust) start seeing more flow is when you'll really see some big fun you're looking for. i'll give you a couple examples of what i'm talking about. everyone talks about how a VR6 12v sees no power gains from a header, like Hondas do. well after i did cams,chip,intake, pullies and then added a header, my dyno went from 177 whp to 182. it also had really nice gains down low and topend. after the other mods my last impedence was the header. the other example is when i added pullie wheels, i saw 3hp at the wheels. this sounds like crap, right? well my MPG went up 2 points and the cars feels really, really eager to rev and haul ass. my point is 'at the wheel' gain can be very noticable. 10-11hp will be very noticable. i'd get a chip, exhaust, and intake as soon as possible. your MPG will increase and you'll smile even bigger with the car.


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (M this 1!)*

O.K. so stock is pretty quick, but you know you will ALWAYS want that bit extra.
This friday I am getting my golf re-mapped plus a miltek exhaust. The guys at AMD UK estimate an increase of about 10% over the stock 200-205 bhp plus a similar gain in torque at the same RPM - at the wheels, all done by modifing the existing dumbed-down VW ECU. 225 bhp sounds good to me. They supply a before and after plot from their 4-wheel drive dynometer, but of course the proof is in the driving. The guy I spoke to said there was no advantage to be had by changing the standard filter which is interesting to know.
As for supercharging, 300+ of bhp AND lbft is obviously very appealing, but £5000 ($7500) is not.
I'll post my dyno plot when I get it - and my verdict...


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (mark4)*

MArk4:
Why don't you take a ride and speak to Rajesh at http://www.nsracing.com? It's not too far away from you (i think). I can't imagine him charging you £5000 for a supercharger.
And I seriously doubt you getting 10% extra by chip/exhaust. I would guess 3-5% att most. The stock exhaust is quite enough for 220+hp. But for sure you'll get a nice sound from the car with a miltek. Take a look at my setup by clicking at my signature.


----------



## alterego337 (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (24VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I will post some pics later. [HR][/HR]​http://www.ladygeek.com/~ego/GTI.htm


----------



## Jph99 (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (DanielT)*

I have had my V6 4motion 'chipped' by Amd and their claims were spot on..... I got 220.9 bhp after their work as opposed to a before figure of 202.5 bhp. I have the dyno charts to prove it and the car certainly feels better for it. The torque also went up by the amount they promised. 
If you put a Milltek exhaust on it it goes up by roughly another 9 bhp to 230 bhp..... and I've seen a dyno chart for another car showing this! I had this done a few months ago and regard it as money well spent. No problems at all.


----------



## paradyne (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jph99)*

Jph99,
I have been thinking of doing this to my 4motion too (AmD re-chip), can you give me any more details like is this with regular 95 or Optimax fuel (mine certainly has more torque with optimax), can it still run on 95 if thats all you can find? any difference in fuel economy? where is the extra torque, low down, high up or all over? (posting the graphs would really help). What did your insurance company think about it?
David.


----------



## Jph99 (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (paradyne)*

The effect of the chip was all over the rev range - nothing dramatic ..... just a bit sharper - torque went up from 223 lb @ 3014 rpm (higher than std anyway for some reason) to 238 lb @ 2898rpm. 
The new power/torque curves basically run parallel with the old - just higher up on the graph..... sorry I can't post them as I don't have a scanner. 
I have used Optimax since visiting AmD although I have had to put a couple of tanks of 'normal' unleaded in it and it seemed fine. Fuel consumption is about the same - though I don't really check it that often it's certainly no worse than it was before.
I can thoroughly recommend AmD's work - it took all day but they totally rewrite the mapping in the ECU and 'recode' it so it can't be detected by a VW dealer.
Hope this helps......


----------



## Justin Blair (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jph99)*

wholy crap 230hp !!! Are you serious ??!!








Man i need more money


----------



## borax2 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]feels like you have 2 flywheels[HR][/HR]​Regarding the z-engineering S/C. What does having 2 flywheels actually feel like?. Im considering this upgrade


----------



## mark4 inmotion (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jph99)*

Jph99
I really wish I hadn't seen your thread before I took my car to Amd! I'm a little disappointed with the results my car achieved on the day, but in all fairness it is still pretty new car (8000 miles) and has mostly had crappy town driving. With that said it went from a 206bhp (std) to 'only' 219bhp, but that was with the inclusion of the full miltek exhaust. Still the power is definitely improved, especially the lower down pull and smoothness. The sound is really nice too, not boomy, just vvvrommmy if you know what I mean. You can really control its sound depending on how quickly you press the throttle. From pretty subtle but means business, to smile forcing racing stylee. I'm into it!
As for your car making 238lb below 3000? From a stock 223? Wow, I don't think you will be wanting a super charger then! Lucky git!








Seriously man, how many miles you covered? The Amd guys said the cars that tended to see bigger gains had bigger miles, particularly motorway ones. It would be interesting to see some results.
Mark
P.S. I have a dynoplot and pics scanned but haven't worked out how to add them in this post


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (alterego337)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I will post some pics later. 
http://www.ladygeek.com/~ego/GTI.htm







[HR][/HR]​
hey that looks like my car. hahahah.. but i dont have leather, just the tight red on black...


----------



## Jimbrowski (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jph99)*

Easy there...
Just had a superchip fitted a couple of months ago and it seems to have had a similar effect to your efforts. Just need to keep putting in the Optimax though.
Just coming up to 29K on the clock and shes starting to open up and really pull. Favorite at the mo is to knock out of 6th, drop down to 4th and floor it when pissed off by vectra drvier (or similar). The 70 - 100 woosh bye bye!
How noisy is a Milltek on the motorway?


----------



## Jimbrowski (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (1st v-dub)*

ABT in Germany do a supercharger mod to take it up to 280bhp. Sounds v nice.
See http://www.der-abt.de


----------



## Jimbrowski (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (mark4)*

Stick in a K&N panel filter and let her breath properly. Worth it at about £50. Can't go wrong.


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jimbrowski)*

I have only been on the motorway once since the mods, and I can't say I noticed much diference. I'll stick the cruise control on at about 80mph, and as the revs are fairly low - so is the volume. Above 3000rpm it gets louder (and tastier!), but it is only noticable at lower speeds - with the window open. Only problem now is I can hear a slight rattle in the back box







- I must get that sorted.
Still no regrets...


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (Jimbrowski)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ABT in Germany do a supercharger mod to take it up to 280bhp. Sounds v nice.
See http://www.der-abt.de
[HR][/HR]​*DROOL* Sometimes, some of you make me wish I went for the 24v instead of the 337..... Must.....fight......temptation.......


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (dcomiskey)*

man the 337 is a tight ass car..
dont sell yourself short!!
in time just add performance mods and it will hall ass too


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (bakersfield_gti)*

Too true.
I had the pleasure of riding in a supercharged golf 2.9 syncro VR6 that blew the socks off my 24V 4motion.








There are far more mods available for the 12Valver (cams, manifolds, air intakes etc) - but then thats another forum...


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (mark4)*

Oopps, might of got that a bit wrong - what is a 337? is it the 12V VR6 engine???
We don't get a '337' here. If it is see above...


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (mark4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oopps, might of got that a bit wrong - what is a 337? is it the 12V VR6 engine???
We don't get a '337' here. If it is see above...[HR][/HR]​No, it's a 1.8T. In Europe, it's the 25th Anniversary model.


----------



## muddyburt (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Performance Mods (borax2)*

Check out http://www.advancedmotorsport.com my understading from a few other boards is their supercharger is the way to go. They took a lot of time putting it together and have a long lasting system. I have heard of many people who have had problems with the z-eng. systems. 
BRT
















from their site here is the info:
"VR6 2.8-3.0LRacing & Performance News 
Advanced Motorsport Solutions is proud to announce that the VR6 Supercharger system for the Volkswagen Golf/Jetta and Passat VR6 is now 50 State Legal and holds C.A.R.B # D-360-1. This system brings the base 172hp 6-cylinder platform to 272hp. The system is conservative and has longevity in mind. Complete kit that runs low boost and standard compression make for an easy installation. Complete vehicle conversions are also available as per the customer's request in our workshop."


----------

